# New CBD article: 4 Ways to Stop an Opponent by Using a Knife



## lklawson (Feb 12, 2011)

New articles on the CBD website:

4 Ways to Stop an Opponent by Using a Knife

http://cbd.atspace.com/articles.html

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm curious; your listing and your illustrations are at odds.

The illustrations all show cuts in this pattern:
1. Downward diagonal left to right (inside to out)
2. Downward diagonal right to left (outside to in)
3. Upward diagonal right to left
4. upward diagonal left to right
5. Horizontal right to left
6  Horizontal left to right
7  Straight down (if included)

Your listing is:


> Cut#:
> 
> 
> Downward angle from enemy&#8217;s inside to outside
> ...



I assume the cut is labeled or named from the direction of origin.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 12, 2011)

I guess I wasn't clear.

From the opponent's perspective: if he is holding a weapon in his right hand, then anything on his left of the weapon limb would be "inside" and to the right of the weapon limb would be "outside."  So, from a right handed opponent's perspective, a cut starting on his left and going to his right would be going from his inside to his outside.

I'll have to think about how to better clarify that.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 12, 2011)

I followed that; that made sense to me.

But notice that your pattern runs diagonal down, horizontal, diagonal up.  The illustrations ran diagonal down, diagonal up, horizontal.


----------



## lklawson (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm... I believe that you're right that I boogered it up when typing.

Fixing asap.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## death13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## death13 (Feb 13, 2011)

good info tips


----------



## lklawson (Feb 14, 2011)

death13 said:


> good info tips


Thanks, glad you like.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

